# Deep substrate



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

About 15 Years ago I planned a 800 gal reef set-up. I was going to build it when I settled down. I'm 43 now we have 12 acres in NH and will be building in the fall of "07" or spring "08". My taste have changed and I am going to build a 2800 gal concrete Amazonian biotope aquarium. Heres the thing: some reef tanks have a very deep substrate of live sand. Why is it that freshwater planted tanks cannot use a deep substrate?


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

The diveristy of life in a FW substrate is nowhere near that of a marine substrate. That abundance helps to stabilize things more for deeper substrates.

There is also the belief among some reef aquarists that a deep sand bed helps to de-nitrify the water. Though I've seen more problems with this method in the long run, especially in smaller tanks.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

How deep are we talking, rhinoman? I see nothing wrong with a 2800g tank having several inches if not a foot of substrate to support the extensive root systems of amazon swords and emergent saplings. 

A smaller tank would suffer, as the stunted plants' root systems would not prevent anaerobic pockets.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I was thinking 1'-1 1/2'in the rear and sides of the tank. The part that will be densely planted with emergent plants and than in front of those Big swords! The tank will be around 18'L x 8' w x 3' T. The viewing window will be centered and 8' long. The sides of the tank will not be able to be seen they'll be blocked by plants. The back and sides will be lit by 250W MH with supplemental CF. The deeper middle will have floating plants with CF over them. That should keep that area free from growth. I'll use some 100lb test fishing line above the water Lettuce [?] to keep it in place.


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's what one of our local forum (Singapore) member "Lorba" did:

Nature Aquarium Design and Consultancy - Green Chapter

Enjoy.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Cool. That's a private residence? I think.... um ..their... how you say....budget is much larger than mine. I'm figuring $9000 for the tank itself. $7000 for lighting. Odds and ends about $20,000. About $180 a month elec. The tank will cost as much as a new car so...I'm going to just drive a junk and have a killer planted tank!
I thought about doing something like that but than you have to hide the lights and all. You will not be able to see above water in my tank.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

In a reef setup, you often find live sand beds which keep deep substrates nice and aerated. In a FW el natural setup you only want an inch of soil and an inch of gravel (give or take a half an inch) to keep the soil from going anaerobic which will can easily lead to SO4 poisoning. See Walstad's book, chapter on substrates (sorry, don't have it in front of me so I don't know what the chapt. is exactly.)

-ricardo


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

rhinoman said:


> That's a private residence? I think.... um ..their... how you say....budget is much larger than mine.


Just noticed Green Chapter's banner ad on this site and found Lorba registered as a member here. Why don't you send him a PM. He set up that tank, so he should be able to give more advise.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

3,000 cardinal tetras!!!! Now thats a school!


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm thinking more like 800 rummies and 300 Hatchetfish. I'll put my seven Angels in there and toss in a couple of schools of Corys. A few Plecos and some Ottos. Round it off with some Dwarf Cichlids and that'll do it.


----------

